

Oink 1.0 released, the first app from Milk  - FrejNorling
https://plus.google.com/110318982509514011806/posts/5ZmiEC3AZEG

======
tomcreighton
This will probably come back to bite me in the ass later, but what is the
POINT of Oink? A lot of attention has obviously been lavished on UI/UX, but I
have no idea why I'd ever use this.

------
FrejNorling
From what I'v experienced so far the app is slower then average apps on my
3Gs. But I just have to blame myself for not upgrading.

------
tlrobinson
Relevant: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIWpbfZHHzc>

